

Exploring Kotlin, writing a simple spell checker - rickette
http://richardlog.com/post/21142113656/exploring-kotlin-writing-a-simple-spell-checker

======
rabbitfang
The Scala code for the same task gets the job done in half as many lines:
[http://capecoder.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/spellchecker-in-
sc...](http://capecoder.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/spellchecker-in-scala-vs-
kotlin/)

~~~
rickette
Thanks, I was thinking about writing a Scala version too.

Concerning verbosity I believe Scala to be a more compact language. The point
of Kotlin though - according to JetBrains - is to make Java more safe and
concise but simpler than Scala.

That said, I/O handling in the Kotlin example can probably be reduced by 2-3
lines using alternative functions from Kotlin stdlib.

------
gleenn
Nice example. I like Scala, but its a huge leap from Java. Kotlin clearly
tries to mitigate this while still having some nice terseness which Scala also
fails at. Hopefully Kotlin will get some traction.

------
purzelrakete
on a somewhat unrelated note, you can write a noisy channel model spell
checker with a lot more data and a bit more code: <http://norvig.com/spell-
correct.html>

